# Birth Story - UPDATED AND LONG! Scar pics too.



## SmartieMeUp

As a few may already know, I popped at 40+4 via ECS after 43 long hours of labour on 16th October at 11:14pm, and LO weighed 7lb 1oz. I'll finish this with best detail as I can (and pictures) tomorrow after a good night's kip :flower:

Tried to cut it as short as possible as the labour was 43 hours, so not everything is 

15th 
4am - woke up with cramps in my back and a sharpish pain in my lower bump [I knew it was _the_ time]. Didn't bother waking Wade, as I thought he'd start panicking. Grabbed my phone and started timing the pains as they were regular - every 7 minutes lasting around 30 seconds.
5am - I had a feeling of needing a BM, so went to the toilet and had a BM (oh my God did it hurt letting it out!). Climbing back into bed I accidentally stood on Wade :dohh: Told him I was getting pains so he went and ran me a bath. I ended up having another BM. Sat in the bath at 5:30am - and the pains were coming on quicker but not painful. Wade sat on the floor next to me timing them. Every 5 minutes.
7:30am - Went downstairs to initially bounce on the ball but even parting my legs was too much effort, so decided to curl over the chair arm and rock. Next thing I know, I was sat on the toilet again. I told Wade to ring the hospital to say they'll expecting me and yet again had another BM. Pain was becoming a little stronger and each contraction was 4 minutes apart lasting 50-80 seconds. He then rang his dad to tell him we're ready for the big day but as soon as we were about to leave, I made a dash for the toilet. BM number 5!
8:40am - Arrived at the hospital and sent me to delivery suite, checked me and I was only 2cm dilated :( fully thinned out and my waters were bulging. I was given the sweep. I had the option to stay in or go home. I chose the latter and went to the in-laws. Wouldn't get out the bath for 2 and half hours. Contractions were then 2 minutes apart and lasting 80 seconds. Intense pain. Decided to go for a walk around the block and it soothed the front pain, but back cramps were more overpowering. 
2:10pm - Went back to the hospital as pain was becoming really intense and I was unable to walk. Checked again and I was still 2cm :( my cervix had moved to the front, so 5 hours of pain for nothing really. I was sent down to maternity ward and had to wait for further progress.
7pm - Examined again and I was still only 2cm, but I had brown blood in my knickers. Midwife decided to give me a shot of diamorphine to help my body relax so I could sleep and hopefully leave my body to do what it needs to. Woke up at 9:30pm and her head felt so low in my pelvis it was also bulging out of my skin. Pain relief had totally worn off so I was then given Cadvack. It put me to sleep again.
16th
12:15am - My plug made an exit. What a lovely sight it was too! I called in Wade to take a peek and take a picture :haha: Sweep did wonders. It wouldn't stop coming out from that point, everytime I went to the toilet it was glooping out in thick string. Managed to sleep more.
3:45am - Woke up to some more pains, tried breathing them through. They were coming every 4-5 minutes, pretty strong and Wade was there next to me in the hospital bed gone like a log! I honestly felt like smacking him because he was ignorant whilst I was in pain. I ended up buzzing for pain relief at around 5am. 
*I have a memory blank from then so I'll miss few bits*
11am - I was checked again and I had dilated to 4cm! Still gutted, with it being 24 hours of pain.
I was begging for gas and air but refused it due to 'being too early and hyperventilating'. Midwives were bitches really. Was advised to go for a bath, so I did. Never even helped me with the pain or relaxing. 
3pm - I was examined and finally I made progress. 6cm! I'd never been so buzzed in my life knowing I could go back to the delivery ward and have my gas and air. Never packed my things so fast. 
As soon as the gas and air was hooked up, I wouldn't let go of the damn thing. Midwife was examining me said if my waters hadn't gone by themselves, she'd break them for me at 6:45. And I must of slept God knows how much away, I remember MIL turning up and that's it. Everything around that moment was a blur. 
5:45 - Midwife came back in and checked me again. As I was so calm, she thought it'd be best to get things moving ASAP. It felt so weird her being in there, I was imagining things coming out of me I was that high and was looking around the room. Next thing I knew, gushes of fluid ran into my elbows. 
7pm - Pain was creeping through my gas and air. OH wanted to go for a bath in the en-suite and asked me if he could go, at first I said yeah then started screaming at him because I felt sick. Leant over the side of the bed and he cupped it in his hand without realising :sick: then threw it on the floor. I heard his mum say "only use the gas and air when you need it now if it's making you be sick" so I threw the mask and screamed for pethedine as soon as I could. Then I slept. 
10pm - I was woken up by the midwives crowding around me trying to wake me. I was 8cm by this point and was told I they could risk stretching me to 9cm, but they had already spoken to the surgeon and discussed a c-section because DD couldn't pass through my pelvis and we was at risk due to releasing meconium. A cafeter was then inserted. A guy came in and the next thing I know, I was sat on the edge of the bed being pushed off! I was crying from being upset with the way he was talking to me - I'm only 5'0, feet were miles from the floor and I was sat on some slippery sheet and he was pushing me off the other side telling me I had to stay still. I had no way of supporting myself - legs were paralysed and no-one was allowed to help me incase the 2nd part of the epidural hit the wrong spot. After I was laid back down, midwives took 7 blood samples from her head :(
10:30pm - I was being wheeled into theatre. I was pretty much bawling my eyes out over worry. Placed on the operating table and a green sheet was placed infront of me. I started panicking because Wade wasn't there with me until 10-15 mins later. My body wasn't numbed properly, I felt the first incision on my right side and it stung. Surgeon said it was pressure not pain so he clamped my left side and I felt nothing. He stopped and I felt cold water drip down my belly, which all of a sudden turned warm. The amount of movement you can feel in your belly is horrible. 
11:14pm - I felt a big lump come out of me and I was told to turn right and there she was in a pair of hands. I didn't cry because I couldn't, I just looked at Wade. I told him he had to have the first hold (something didn't feel right with my body). She was taken away to be cleaned and then put in a cot. 

Funny thing is, I don't even remember signing the consent form for the section to go ahead.

I had a bad reaction to the whole surgery, my temperature was going extremely high then dropping so I'd shiver uncontrollably due to Ava releasing meconium inside me.

She has slight jaundice mainly in the face/eyes at the minute but it should clear in the next few days. 


Just after and 4 days PP (stretch marks look hideous in the light)


----------



## K2785

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Kasia

Congrats!!


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations!


----------



## aley28

Congratulations!


----------



## Nyn

congratulations hun!! x


----------



## steffc

Congrats :flower: :D


----------



## maratobe

congratulations sweetheart :)


----------



## xBabyGoose

Well done sweetheart :)


----------



## hot tea

Awesome! Congrats. :D


----------



## vintage67

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Updated :) Apologies for the length.


----------



## patientgirl

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl and thanks for sharing your story 
x


----------



## whirlwind

Wow - what a wild ordeal you had! I hope you are recovering nicely, and your daughter is beautiful :)
Congratulations!


----------



## crimsonsky

Congratulations! what a time you have had. At least you have a wonderful daughter which made it all worthwhile x


----------



## Shaunagh

Congratulations!
Sorry you had to have an ECS :( But you did really well, and she's beautiful!


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats :)


----------



## Ashleii15

Aweee, congrats!!


----------



## Loz_85

Thanks for sharing - CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Congrats :flow:


----------



## luckybreak

awww such a cutie!!! congrats!!


----------



## Munchkinn_

Congratulations! :)


----------



## oneway

OMG! You poor, poor thing! What a traumatic delivery! So glad that both you and you LO are now doing fine. :hugs:


----------



## Kasia

Wishing you a speedy recovery:flower:
Congrats!!


----------



## Justme

Congratulations Ava is gorgeous :hugs: sounds like you had a rough time of it.Glad your both well and home now though.x x


----------



## Duejan2012

CONGRATS!!! your daughter is absolutly beautiful!!! Very well done!!!. by the way the stretch marks will fade so dont worrie bout that, besides i didnt barly notice them!


----------



## thefirstbaby

congrats


----------



## NewMommy17

awww congratulations !:flower:


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations. Shes adorable and your scar looks like mine was at 4days pp. Mine, at 24weeks pp now looks like a line where my knickers have dug into me if that makes sense?


----------



## Sam3starX

congrats xx


----------



## veebot

Oh wow congrats! in have been looking for your birth story (stalkerish). well done!

funny thing is we went into labour at around the same time but since i was having my second it went much faster.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations babe :) xxx


----------



## Leopard

I'm glad everything worked out. xx


----------



## Victoriaaa

Congratulations.. hope you all are well x


----------



## scoobymum

Congratulations- she is lovely xx


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats she is beautiful


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations, sorry you had a rough time. xx


----------



## lauralou25

he is gorgeous congratulation :) xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Huge congrats hun :flower: xx


----------



## poppytal pope

well done you and well done for putting pictures on aswell very honest and open of you xx


----------



## we can't wait

I've only just seen that you had your LO! Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------

